
Salto-1P Is the Most Amazing Jumping Robot We've Ever Seen - DHaldane
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/salto1p-is-the-most-amazing-jumping-robot-weve-ever-seen
======
DHaldane
Hi all! IEEE wrote another article on one of my robots.

I'm here if you have any questions.

~~~
digikata
What kind of power is expended by the robot? How far or how many jumps can you
execute on a charge? Very interesting work BTW!

~~~
DHaldane
It's battery powered; the motor transfers energy to the leg through a spring.
So there's also some compliant energy storage (which makes it jump higher).

We never ran the robot until the battery ran out. Our longest run was 174
jumps in a row. I'd estimate the maximum around 500 jumps before the battery
craps out.

